# Horus Heresy Imperial Ships



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok guys, I'm writing my own HH novel, Just for the fun cause I know it will never get published, but I'am currently working through getting my Characters and ships down. I have names for almost all my characters and ships. But I just need to knwo what types of ships were used during the Horus Heresy in the expidition fleets. Please post every type you know because it will help me greatly.

WHoever gives the most types get a rep :so_happy:


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

This one's a though one, I am counting on someone to answer this, sounds very interesting..


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Space ships?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i believe they had most of the ships they use in the present 40k 
they for example alreqady used batlle barges etc.


----------



## goldleader23 (May 5, 2010)

I believe the battle for the abyss is probably the most helpful novel here, 

They had:

Space marine Battle Barges
(The furious abyss was like a super battle barge)
Frigates
Strike Cruisers


Just your standard space fairing vessel names just like our 40k we know and love.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 27, 2010)

Hmm, theres alot of posts about ships on here lately. With any luck this might mark the beginning of a resurgence of interest in BFG. (Of course the realist in me knows there is no chance of that.)

Anyway, most of the chaos ship designs in BFG are said to date back to the heresy. Some of them even being the actual ships. However the names of the ships classes were generally changed.

Game wise, BFG ships were designed so that imperial ships worked best in pairs while chaos ships worked best as individuals. But the fleet lists also state it is possible to use chaos ships in Imperial armys, representing old ships and of course chaos could use Imperial ships representing newly captured ships.

Some speciifc ships are said to date back to the heresy (such as terminus Est.) although are also said to be unique designs.

Styx class (chaos heavy cruiser) are described as being the maninstay of imperial fleets before the creation of the mars class and so possibly date to the heresy.

The Slaughter class (chaos cruiser) is said to have fought in the heresy.

The Imperial Apocalypse class (Battleship) is described as an ancient design and precursor to the retribution class.

The Emperor class (battleship) is said to be amongst the oldest designs and the dauntless class (light cruiser) is described as always being a feature of imperial fleets. The Oberon class is said to be an early variant of the Emperor class.

The Imperial Avenger class (grand cruiser) is said to be hangover from earlier days (although how early is not stated).

Of course it is not massively important for heresy era fiction because the Imperial navy and space marines were organised very differently. They also were not tied to the idea of machine spirit and so instead of religously sticking to old designs, many ships had individual designs.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Heh, I'm writing a Raven Guard Novel which starts in space and soon everyone's jumping on the bandwagon :lol:.

Yeah, I can't really add to what's been said already, only that I'd like to see that HH novel .

-BoK


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Dude...you are writing a book. Make it up! It's your book! Your Characters...your ships!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

heres the problem with 40K and Ships. The Fluff of 40K is heavely involve in space, ships play a big role. However theres little to no steady fluff and artwork on Ships of 40K. Star Wars has more steady Ship designs and classes. GW should make something with just the lore and artwork of varius ships. Showing their armenments and capabilities.


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

*Some Ships*

Hi, I hope this can help you with your novel, these ships all featured prominently in the Horus Heresy. As well, the links show you what the ships like, I thought this might help with your in novel descripitions. As well, different forgeworlds produce different styles of ship so you always have the choice to change around the ships.

*Desolator Class,*
With 6 Long range lances on each side, the Desolator is a behomoth of the stars and could easily knock out most other ships at long range.
Want a picture? 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1060027&prodId=prod1100088

*Despoiler Class*
With a plethora of assault craft able to be launched from its sides, this ship is an assault cruiser that is used for boarding actions.
Picture?
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1060027&prodId=prod1100090

*Repulsive Grand Cruiser*
Although slow moving, it is one of the heaviest ships in the arsenal of the pre-heresy imperium
Picture?
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1060027&prodId=prod1100097

*Infidel and Idolator Class Raider*
These two smaller ships are used for scouting, patrolling and raiding
Pictures
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1060027&prodId=prod1100104
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1060027&prodId=prod1100106


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you everyone that has helped. One last question though. My Legion will be a Space Borne group having a ship much like Rogal Dorn's in the FoTe.
Does that ship have a specific type?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Do you mean the mobile space station _The Phalanx_? Because that's one of a kind.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Well maybe I can't remember. Just hte ship that Garo got onto and Dorn was on it. Oh well I will just make a name for it or just call it a very very large Emperor Class.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 27, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> heres the problem with 40K and Ships. The Fluff of 40K is heavely involve in space, ships play a big role. However theres little to no steady fluff and artwork on Ships of 40K. Star Wars has more steady Ship designs and classes. GW should make something with just the lore and artwork of varius ships. Showing their armenments and capabilities.


But they have done that. 

Battle Fleet Gothic presented a fleet for each race and even had ships for the Demiurg, a race not yet developed in 40K. Each individual ship had a model, picture and description which was as detailed as most descriptions of troops types in Codexs'. Then presented below was the profile which outlined the ships class, strength, manouverability etc. Included with this was a list of the ships armaments with ranges, strength and fire arcs.

Since the games launch, all fluff is still relevant and has remained consistent. They have not chopped and changed background or models. The Forge world 'Seige of Vraks' campaign even included a couple of BFG games useing thesed ship types and background.

Even if you have no interest in the game, the fluff will tell you loads about 40K ships and is free to download on GW website.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Well maybe I can't remember. Just hte ship that Garo got onto and Dorn was on it. Oh well I will just make a name for it or just call it a very very large Emperor Class.


In Flight of the Eisenstein? I believe the_ Eisenstein _was a lowly frigate, although Dorn does not have a named ship, instead the Imperial Fist`s Fortress Monestry: _Phalanx_.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Yer that is what I meant his Chapter Fortress, the space one. Does that ship have a certain type?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes it does have a class- _The Phalanx_, it's 1 of a kind that's never been reproduced and is the most powerful Imperial space borne vessel.


----------

